# A Sunset



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a quick painting I did this afternoon. I would appreciate honest critiques and ways I could have made this better.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Did a little tweaking this morning.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great job. The definition from water to sky is much better in the second one. This is a bright and happy painting.


----------



## awylie (Sep 8, 2015)

I Love the colours you've managed to use in the sea! Really vibrant. The white texture marks also work really well for the waves.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Susan and Awylie


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice painting Terry!

It's so relaxing to see :3

Only thing I'm finding, I would work a bit in her. Cuz when you see the background, you are looking at something with much detail and work, but when you look at her, the hair and clothes don't see as good as the background. Maybe with some tiny things (don't know wich ones u.u ) you would have a totally different and even better painting ^^


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you for your honest critique. We all need to be telling each other ways to improve and I have improved many pictures by your suggestions. 

This time I'm afraid I need to disagree with your assessment FanKi. At first I was going to make the girl a dark silhouette because when the sun is shinning right at you as it is here someone looking from behind only sees a dark shadow, but then I decided to give her a little variation in shades. In my opinion to be more correct she should be even darker and with less detail because that would be more realistic, but I sort of compromised on that and I'm thinking now I might just give her a wash with a dark brown. Before I do that I'll be interested to hear from others on this, perhaps I'm wrong.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

We're both thinking the same way. Those details I'm talking about are mostly dark. But you know, I'm just guessing, I'm sure Asancta will come with "La posta" (the truth >.<)


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

yup..the second picture is better...I love it Terry!  mooooreee landscapy or waterscapy XD


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

The second picture is much better in my opinion. This reminds me of my friend. She moved here from Puerto Rico a couple years ago and has missed her ocean and her homeland ever since. We have no water for hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of miles..it has been an adjustment for her. This is what I envision she does when she goes home for a visit.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The ocean is fascinating, nothing like a large lake, it's powerful and invokes an emotion feeling just by looking at it. You just want to embrace the feeling. When I lived in New York going to the Ocean was a regular thing in the summer. In the Rockaways the waves could get pretty high but it's not as bad as it was in the Malibu area in California. We lived in California when my husband was in the Navy. The Pacific ocean is more scary than the Atlantic, at least what I saw of it is. I would not venture in the water in Malibu because the pull was so strong. 

Thank you for your comments on the picture Chanda.


----------

